
The Most Trivial Markup Include Pre-Processor - unusualcool
https://github.com/ltcmelo/tmtmipp
======
bobblywobbles
FYI you have a typo on the home page:

TMTMIPP works through pre-processing: it outpus a version of the input where
tags

TMTMIPP works through pre-processing: it outputs a version of the input where
tags

